# Masterpieces and minor pieces



## Juan (Jan 31, 2012)

All famous composers have, along their unanimously acclaimed masterpieces, others considered "minor". And it is pretty usual that those (supposedly inferior) pieces date from their youth. As a consequence, there are less recordings available, because interpreters do not turn their attention to them. 

Just a couple of examples:
-Chopin first piano sonata.
You will usually read, about this sonata, something like:
"it is an interesting piece, showing Chopin potential, but lacking the maturity, complexity, and geniality of his other sonatas, etc. etc.". 

-Mendelssohn String symphonies.
Same as with Chopin first piano sonata. Labelled as youth compositions, inferiour to his posterior symphonies.

Honestly, i am not in a condition to judge these works as minor. And, i only know they are "minor" because i read it. But i am just a simple listener, without any formal musical studies.

What are your thoughts on this subject? Do you agree with the minor label assigned to many compositions?

Regards


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

See this recent thread for a discussion:

http://www.talkclassical.com/17710-difference-between-masterpiece-minor.html


----------



## Juan (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I am a new member, and i did not have yet the time to read most of the existing threads.

Regards


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

When I was new here this happened to me several times. 

Anyway, if you find a post in that thread that you want to reply to, I hope you will do so!


----------

